# The Joy of Woodworking



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

A second blog post today - sorry, I'm in the writing mood!

However, I think you will find this post especially meaningful. It's not about a technique or marketing; it's about the actual joy of woodworking. I think you will find yourself shaking your head in agreement, and walk away feeling good about your hobby (or living).

I would like to hear your feedback….

The post can be found here.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I pretty much agree with every last syllable of that post my friend.
I do woodworking for the shear joy of it. I was out there today and when things were going just right, it was pure zen.
Nice post. 
Thanks.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

pashley,

Very well put and well written; I enjoyed reading it.

Thanks


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Very well written, I loved it. I may have to plagerize a couple of sentences of it. I apologize in advance!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words; it's really how I (and I'm sure, a lot of you) feel.


----------

